
A Biography of Eric Yuan, Founder and CEO of Zoom - stone-tech
https://medium.com/@brett.stone/a-biography-of-eric-yuan-founder-and-ceo-of-zoom-deec5b42c723
======
Cloud-native
[https://medium.com/swlh/zoom-leadership-and-the-pursuit-
of-h...](https://medium.com/swlh/zoom-leadership-and-the-pursuit-of-
happiness-b8552cf61fb7)

